# River access points maps for NW Ohio and SW Ohio



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Check this out fellas. A map that lists all the river access points in NW Ohio and SW Ohio. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/WATACCRS_02.php http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/WATACCRS_05.php


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I was checking out some lakes on that site this summer. They mark a lot, but say they don't have the map for them yet. It looks like they are just taking all of the info off of the ODNR web site and trying to make money off of it. It is a nice site with a lot of potential. It looks like you can add comments to the site to give more info on those access points. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/areas/tabid/2306/default.aspx


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, you can add comments on your experiences. The Natural Resource is free to you and me. Their goal is to get all of Ohio's outdoor info on one site. If you make a comment on an access, take a picture of an access, this info will show up for others to see and use. Hopefully they get the rest of the states rivers up soon.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

phisherman said:


> Yes, you can add comments on your experiences. The Natural Resource is free to you and me. Their goal is to get all of Ohio's outdoor info on one site. If you make a comment on an access, take a picture of an access, this info will show up for others to see and use. Hopefully they get the rest of the states rivers up soon.


Yeah, I know it's free. I was just saying that they were taking free public information that is already available on ODNR and repackaging it in a site where they could attract advertising. Check out all of the dots on the map for the access points. They are the exact ones as on ODNR and ODNR does have navigable rivers and streams posted for all of Ohio. They also use the same lake maps that are on ODNR. 

I'm sure their goal is to make money. More power to them. It would be good if it takes off and people really do start putting valuable info on there. It would be useful to know if there were bait shops, canoe liveries, restaurants, etc. in the area. People could let you know what the accesses are like, if they are safe to leave your vehicle, etc.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

but I think that businesses do advertise on some of the other maps. I will take a photo and submit a comment next time I hit the Maumee at one of the access points. That would be a great resource if more people shared their info and it was compiled all in one location. I'm spoiled though, they have a real time water gauge that gives an elevation above sea level reading for the Maumee. Check it http://www.thenaturalresource.com/walleye_run_2007.php


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

they dont have portage river maps do they?


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Stream Stalker, the biggest problem with the DNR maps are that they no zooming features. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/WATACCRS_02.php has google maps so you can actually see street level detail for the access points. The DNR maps are really tough to find the access points from the listed view.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

www.americanwhitewater.com they have very good info on just about every floatable waterways in the U.S. 

I wanted to change my response. THe website listed above is wrong it is called www.americanwhitewater.org. ORG not COM. Sorry about that I allways get that wrong. Check the site out for some good info. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Wanted to bump this with the change I made. www.americanwhitewater.org s


----------

